
NanaGram: Text-to-print service for sharing photos with grandparents - aacook
http://nanagram.co
======
aacook
Happy holidays HN. I love today's Christmas css.

I thought I'd pop in and post NanaGram one last time, for people who need a
last-minute Christmas gift for their grandparents.

NanaGram is a service that lets you send printed photos in the mail by text
message. We give you a unique phone number and you can invite
siblings/cousins/family to the account to send in photos with you. At the end
of the month we automatically mail 4x6 and 4x4 prints on matte or glossy and
mail them to your grandparents or parents. It's a sweet gift that keeps on
giving all year.

I created this video the other day and posted it to Show HN, which dives into
some of the details in the service in less than 3 minutes.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_J0Uxh1eRU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_J0Uxh1eRU)

There's also a shorter video on the website:
[https://nanagram.co](https://nanagram.co)

If you want to try it, you can go through
[http://nanagram.co/hn](http://nanagram.co/hn) for an extra 10 photos in your
first shipment.

Cheers!

